
The Dead Code Society - jparise
https://medium.com/pinterest-engineering/the-dead-code-society-2f189ff46b04
======
Lowkeyloki
I love deleting more code than I add! Is there a bot or something that can
detect and celebrate these kinds of commits like what was described here?

